
A web-based IDE for Javascript, HTML, and CSS - caruana
https://codio.com
======
duiker101
while this does look nice am I the only one that would really rather see IDE
as desktop applications instead of web apps? Why do you want me to log in? Why
do I need to have an account? I don't want this. I want to download this and
be able to edit what I want without being tied to you. I don't want my code to
be shared with you, I want it on my file system.

Serious question, what are the points in favour of having IDEs as web apps
instead of standalones?

~~~
anon1385
>Serious question, what are the points in favour of having IDEs as web apps
instead of standalones?

The only point in favour is that it runs on crippled operating systems like
ChromeOS.

Google wants us all running Compiler-As-A-Service, Editor-As-A-Service and
Debugger-As-A-Service webapps that have Google Analytics and Google Adsense
running on them. So they created a crippled OS that can't run Free and Open
native apps leaving the users with no choice but to use closed proprietary
software services running on some other machine that they don't control

Software as a service is the least free kind of software. We should be
fighting hard against it. This is an even more serious fight than the fight
against local proprietary software (at least in that fight we still had
control of our own data and weren't forced to upgrade to new versions).

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2008/sep/29/cloud.comp...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2008/sep/29/cloud.computing.richard.stallman)

 _The concept of using web-based programs like Google 's Gmail is "worse than
stupidity", according to a leading advocate of free software._

 _Richard Stallman, founder of the Free Software Foundation and creator of the
computer operating system GNU, said that cloud computing was simply a trap
aimed at forcing more people to buy into locked, proprietary systems that
would cost them more and more over time._

 _The 55-year-old New Yorker said that computer users should be keen to keep
their information in their own hands, rather than hand it over to a third
party._

We need to stop building these traps. If you find yourself using cloud
services, think again and consider if there is native software that you could
use instead that will run on machines that you control giving you full control
over the data and the code.

~~~
omarrr
I see many valid points in your argument but at the same time I find myself
more and more wanting to offload the responsibility of maintaining my tools to
a 3rd party. The more online/subscription services I use the happier I am
because I don't have to spend time installing and upgrading tools, archiving
content, etc.

Some content I don't want to own (music, books, etc), some cloud services are
open source (so they can live well beyond their creators) and some other
services combine local and remote access (eg. github). As much as I want full
control, I also want options.

~~~
Tloewald
This seems like the opposite of options. (Not that it doesn't seem like a
pretty nice tool -- if for nothing else than jsfiddle on steroids.)

~~~
joelmoss
Thanks for your comment, but just a quick note on comparisons to jsFiddle and
the like...

Tools such as JsFiddle, CodePen, etc. are extremely limited by design. They
are intended to simply demo and showcase HTML, Javascript and CSS. Codio is a
fully-fledged IDE and code editor, and does a lot more. Take a look at our
homepage and you'll why.

So while we can do what JsFiddle and co. can, and would be delighted if you
used it for that purpose, our main goal is to get you guys to use Codio as
your IDE of choice.

------
blowski
Why does the title have "Could be interesting" in it? If it couldn't be
interesting, then it shouldn't be on HN in the first place.

~~~
city41
HN has been gradually slipping into a Reddit-like community. It's become more
casual and emotional. Which I think is a bad trend, but there's not much that
will stop it.

~~~
tluyben2
Haven't noticed that so far luckily; on Reddit people just stopped reading
mostly I feel. If you are not the top comment, generally people won't read. I
think people here still read all comments generally (about something they find
interesting obviously that is).

------
javajosh
My hope is that you take this (rather good-looking) code, and port it to a
closed-source, for profit tool based on node-webkit. Let me buy it for $100,
and run it on my local machine, and not suffer the downsides and dependency
inherent in the SASS model.

It looks like a nice product, but honestly, unless I control the bits (or at
least have a nice illusion of controlling the bits, e.g. what I get when I use
Chrome or Firefox) then I'm not interested. I'm especially not interested in a
SASS that essentially holds my tooling and my code hostage, that if I don't
pay the fee then my tools go away. That's just a stupid decision to get into
that kind of a dependent relationship with a tool vendor. If the last few
years have taught us anything its that SASS is convenient and wonderful in
many ways, but has some severe, even debilitating downsides: no privacy, no
control, no freedom.

There are some SASS tools that I use, but it's with increasing reluctance, and
I have "plan B" ready at hand. (Although honestly I haven't looked into what
it would take to export all of my Evernote data). There is _no chance in hell
I 'd ever use a SASS IDE_. It's just too important.

There's another reason why a SASS IDE will never fly, at least with me, and
that's the fact that once you commit to it, you can never, ever code offline.
For many people this is not a deal-breaker, but for those who place a premium
on uninterrupted, undistracted coding going offline for a while is invaluable.
Of course, any SASS app will not be available unless you are actively
connected to the internet, so this use case is out.

~~~
taude
I think this is going to be a necessity in a few years when web-based IDEs are
functionality complete enough that enterprises can use them.

------
galenko
Very quick, nicely built, but honestly, after trying several web based IDE's
the only thing that keeps me from sticking with them are the keyboard
shortcuts. I love cmd-1,2,3, cmd-t and other shortcuts in sublime (and
textmate and e-texteditor before that).

I don't think I can switch to web based editors, until these things will work
seamlessly and smoothly out of the box.

~~~
joelmoss
Disclaimer: I'm Joel Moss, CTO of Codio

We've worked very hard on building a system that allows you to customise your
keyboard shortcuts. There's still more we can and will be doing, including
quick tab switching. And if you wait a few days, you'll also have a quick-open
feature just like Sublime's cmd-t.

We'd love it iof you could post your feature requests on the forum
[http://forum.codio.com/](http://forum.codio.com/)

cheers!

~~~
galenko
Awesome stuff Joel, thank you for that, I will definitely be spending more
time with Codio.

------
gulbrandr
Oh _that 's_ an ugly URL.

[https://codio.com/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=promtweet&u...](https://codio.com/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=promtweet&utm_content=dev_general8&utm_campaign=dev_global)

Please remove utm junk before submitting.

------
adambom
As a web developer, I have to say that this looks amazing! You guys did a
great job building this and it looks really polished. Congratulations on
launching.

On the other hand, I have to agree with many of the other commenters who say
they would prefer to have their files on their file system.

Maybe you could consider integrating with the file system api for platforms
that support it? Then you could have the best of both worlds.

------
desireco42
It really looks cool, like someone already said, I really don't want to be
tied to you and want things on my machine.

------
beefman
Looks good, but it's the soundtrack that convinced me to give it a try. An
emotional response partly (the royalty-free musak behind most promos makes me
want to gouge my ears), but it also suggests that at least one person at codio
knows what they're doing.

~~~
joelmoss
It's funny how many comments we've had about the music on our video. I wasn't
sure at first, but Freddy, our CEO chose it so didn't want to upset him ;)

------
ddod
It doesn't seem like it has anything to do with server-side coding, so unless
I'm incorrect, it's yet another entry into the likes of JSFiddle, CodePen,
JSBin, CSSDeck, Dabblet, Tinkerbin, Liveweave, etc.

~~~
fmay
Codio is a complete, fully functional IDE, not a Codepen clone. We also have a
lot of server side stuff coming out next week and server side support is an
ongoing thing, as is offline editing, which will be coming out Q1 next year.
We're still in Beta so we're listening hard!

Freddy May - Codio CEO

------
kazamatzuri
I've been quite happy with Codemirror so far. It does all that for many more
languages, and is easily extendable. (and free+open as in really free)

~~~
duiker101
I too prefer the concept of codemirror, but the difference is that codemirror
is just a text editor and doesn't have any file management fucntionality, so
while I apprecite codemirror more, I think they are two slightly different
things

~~~
camus2
Adobe Brackets... the truth is you can mashup a text editor with live
reloading and collaborative programming very easily and fast with nodejs or
node-webkit . I'm sure there are already such projects on github if you search
for it.

------
infra178
Wow. Finally a web-based IDE that works well on an iPad.

------
lazyant
Testing it out, good experience so far. Question: shouldn't the 404.html page
be displayed automatically on 404?

------
assertivist
Great, but how do I change the font?

------
oron
how do they do the left side bullet points trick ? is there a js library for
that ?

~~~
CaveTech
It's CSS3 and some simple javascript

~~~
blowski
A combination of scrollspy (jQuery version -
[https://github.com/sxalexander/jquery-
scrollspy](https://github.com/sxalexander/jquery-scrollspy)) and some CSS3
animation.

